# Thanksgiving at the lake



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't have anywhere to go for thanksgiving so I'll be spending the day at Indian lake if anyone wants to join me. I know the water is dirty but a bad day of fishing sure beats sitting at home alone. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERONE!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

jon84 said:


> I don't have anywhere to go for thanksgiving so I'll be spending the day at Indian lake if anyone wants to join me. I know the water is dirty but a bad day of fishing sure beats sitting at home alone. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERONE!


Let me know how bad the water clarity is, i plan on going tomorrow.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

dcool said:


> Let me know how bad the water clarity is, i plan on going tomorrow.


Lakes kind of a mess but there's some clear water if you drive around and look for it the further east you go the better it is


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

T


jon84 said:


> Lakes kind of a mess but there's some clear water if you drive around and look for it the further east you go the better it is


Thanks for the update.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

water clarity was about a inch in area we fished yesterday and they were eating well midday till dark. 1/8th ounce jig and 3.75 or 3.25 Solar Flare Big Joshy caught easy 40 fish between 4 of us using them slow,worked on bottom was ticket. don't let the murky water fool you if shad is there saugeyes are as well. we had fish up to 23" yesterday. hope that helps


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

fishslim said:


> water clarity was about a inch in area we fished yesterday and they were eating well midday till dark. 1/8th ounce jig and 3.75 or 3.25 Solar Flare Big Joshy caught easy 40 fish between 4 of us using them slow,worked on bottom was ticket. don't let the murky water fool you if shad is there saugeyes are as well. we had fish up to 23" yesterday. hope that helps


Thanks slim


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

jon84 said:


> I don't have anywhere to go for thanksgiving so I'll be spending the day at Indian lake if anyone wants to join me. I know the water is dirty but a bad day of fishing sure beats sitting at home alone. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERONE!


wish i could join ya never been to that lake.to far away.happy thanksgiving to you to friend


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Robarge123 said:


> wish i could join ya never been to that lake.to far away.happy thanksgiving to you to friend


Where are you located?


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

I live in the south end of Columbus. Been going out to Buckeye Lake and been catching Saugeye at night at liebs island in the canal. Using jerkbaits


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice I've had some luck at Indian but work and kids keep me too busy to fish alot this time of year I try to get out atleast once a week. I've never been to buckeye


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea Troy, good old solar flare. Darn color still works. 
Was out yesterday from 4:30 till 7. Used a little different color. 3.25 Joshy's lime along with a 1/16 oz. glow white jig head. Cloudy water and first time using the glow white head this year. Once it got dark about every tenth cast I would hit that jig head with the flashlight. Ended up with 9, all still swimming and no big girls. Biggest was maybe pushing 15 inches. Oh well. Did hear a flock of swans flying by but couldn't see them. Good luck to all.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Skippy what's the deal with your jigs I see a couple of guys talking about them


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

As I can't sit in the house during the winter and have a decent workshop I make and paint up some jigs. There a little different but there still a jig. I send them out to some FISHERMEN that I know will use them. Never charged anything for them, just a labor of love plus it keeps me away from my honey do jar. 
Didn't make any last year as we had open water most of the winter and I was messing around making up some small flutter spoons that me and my wife used for crappie, bluegill and perch this summer.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Skippy said:


> As I can't sit in the house during the winter and have a decent workshop I make and paint up some jigs. There a little different but there still a jig. I send them out to some FISHERMEN that I know will use them. Never charged anything for them, just a labor of love plus it keeps me away from my honey do jar.
> Didn't make any last year as we had open water most of the winter and I was messing around making up some small flutter spoons that me and my wife used for crappie, bluegill and perch this summer.


That's awesome. I make some jigs myself. I need to get a mold for hooks big enough for swims.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

jon, A Dremel tool can be your best friend. Just go slow and easy with it.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I found a mold I believe will work without modifications.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jon84 said:


> That's awesome. I make some jigs myself. I need to get a mold for hooks big enough for swims.


I have mold and I like to put in hook with biger diameter wire.
if you put that in ,the mold will not close properly.
I put the biger kook in close the mold and put that flat on wise and hit that with hamer,till it close properly.the aluminum is soft it will modify easy.
it work good now.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jon84 said:


> I found a mold I believe will work without modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Happy that's not a bad idea and I was planning on adding that mold to my collection in the future. I do alot of river fishing in the warmer months and have always been a fan of the roadrunner jigs. Eventually I'd like to sell some of my jigs. So the more molds I have the better off I'll be.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

dcool said:


> Let me know how bad the water clarity is, i plan on going tomorrow.


Makes no difference on water clarity, Ive found bite is longer and can catch them throughout the day when water is stained. Between Thanksgiving and last night probably caught 50 plus fish on vibes, jigs , joshys and stick baits! Biggest 21"


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Are the docks still in at Moundwood?


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

carp said:


> Makes no difference on water clarity, Ive found bite is longer and can catch them throughout the day when water is stained. Between Thanksgiving and last night probably caught 50 plus fish on vibes, jigs , joshys and stick baits! Biggest 21"


I don't know where your at on the lake. I've made 3 trips up there since then and have been skunked all 3 times.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Didn't hear of or see anyone catching a bunch either


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

thebige22 said:


> Are the docks still in at Moundwood?


they are permanent


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jon84 said:


> I don't know where your at on the lake. I've made 3 trips up there since then and have been skunked all 3 times.


Oh they are getting them.... kicking myself for not hitting it earlier last weeek...


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

odell daniel said:


> they are permanent


Thanks for the reply. Been a few years since I used them and didn't realize they were permanent. Thanks


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh they are getting them.... kicking myself for not hitting it earlier last weeek...


I guess I'm just not in the right area. The spots I've been to aren't producing


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I was at 3 different spots Sunday, caught saugeyes in each, and every one of them!

It's my home lake, I should be catching them!!!! LOL 

swim bates, jigs, vibes, before dark, slow retrieve stop and start. 

stick baits after dark, start and stop retrieve with pauses.! 

caught 15 or so last night, after dark.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Jon84, heres a few pics from Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

carp said:


> Jon84, heres a few pics from Thanksgiving holiday!


Nice fish. I haven't caught a keeper since 10/30 when I cought a limit in an hour. I've tried everything and just can't find the active fish


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Saugeyes, fish, deer, squirrels, birds and humans are all about the same with feeding patterns! Animals, fish feed early, small window in the middle or day, and late evening. According to my records 75% of the fish I catch are early and late!
90% of the bucks I've killed are early morning and late evening hours. Now that being said it doesnt mean you cant catch fish or kill deer in the middle of the day but if your opportunities at Indian Lake or any central Ohio lakes are limited, I would choose last 1/2 of daylight and after dark for saugeyes! It amazes me how many people I see roll up to a traditional spot in afternoon, late evening and throw jigs for 15 min to 1/2 hour grab stuff and say they arent biting. If they would have stuck it out till dark they would have a few fish for dinner 60-70% of the time. Arrive late and STAY later and your catch rate will increase 50%! the exception to this is backside of major fronts! Fish the hours before a major storm hits and maybe stay home the day after a big front!
Full moon can be excellent times to fish! Hopefully these hints and ideas will help you jon84, and others! Especially if your driving a distance and arrive mid morning when its extremely tuff for all fisherman!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

carp said:


> Saugeyes, fish, deer, squirrels, birds and humans are all about the same with feeding patterns! Animals, fish feed early, small window in the middle or day, and late evening. According to my records 75% of the fish I catch are early and late!
> 90% of the bucks I've killed are early morning and late evening hours. Now that being said it doesnt mean you cant catch fish or kill deer in the middle of the day but if your opportunities at Indian Lake or any central Ohio lakes are limited, I would choose last 1/2 of daylight and after dark for saugeyes! It amazes me how many people I see roll up to a traditional spot in afternoon, late evening and throw jigs for 15 min to 1/2 hour grab stuff and say they arent biting. If they would have stuck it out till dark they would have a few fish for dinner 60-70% of the time. Arrive late and STAY later and your catch rate will increase 50%! the exception to this is backside of major fronts! Fish the hours before a major storm hits and maybe stay home the day after a big front!
> Full moon can be excellent times to fish! Hopefully these hints and ideas will help you jon84, and others! Especially if your driving a distance and arrive mid morning when its extremely tuff for all fisherman!


Thank you I do tend to fish later and I understand exactly what you're saying I haven't been finding the bait fish that they are feeding on the last several trips up there I know if I could find the bait I'd find the fish


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Carp one more question. Without telling me your exact spots. Where would you be fishing with a south wind somewhere on the north side of the lake or the south side of the lake?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

jon84 said:


> Carp one more question. Without telling me your exact spots. Where would you be fishing with a south wind somewhere on the north side of the lake or the south side of the lake?


Right at it.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

percidaeben said:


> Right at it.


Your saying you'd be on the side the wind is blowing towards?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

You want the wind blowing at you not away from you. That being said there are some traditional spots on Indian that get fished every night despite the wind direction. But that same spot with double to triple the fisherman if the wind is blowing down a channel or narrow spot!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

carp said:


> You want the wind blowing at you not away from you. That being said there are some traditional spots on Indian that get fished every night despite the wind direction. But that same spot with double to triple the fisherman if the wind is blowing down a channel or narrow spot!


I know the spot you're talking about that's where I've been fishing even with the wind blowing through a couple of them I haven't been having any luck but now I know what I've been doing wrong thank you for your help hopefully we can run into each other up there


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

jon84 said:


> I know the spot you're talking about that's where I've been fishing even with the wind blowing through a couple of them I haven't been having any luck but now I know what I've been doing wrong thank you for your help hopefully we can run into each other up there


Sometimes your not doing it wrong. I got spanked by my friends last night, saw 25-30 saugeye caught all around me, i caught 2 shorts! Sometimes just being in that magic spot, or angle can be difference between a bunch or none!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I agree with you there. But I've been in spots where no-one is catching. My gut told me to move to the other side of the lake now I know I should of listened


----------

